# Looking for sweet almost buttery vanilla essential oil



## danny01 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have the Vanilla 10 fold from New Directions and I'm looking for something that has more of sweet, buttery vanilla eo.  Does one exist or ist that basically for fo only??

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 26, 2011)

I would suggest going with FO like Vanilla maple or something similar.


----------

